

Justin.tv down due to security issue - packetlss
http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=234154

======
citricsquid
For the unaware, Teamliquid is the biggest Starcraft fan site and it features
streamers on their homepage and links to their justin.tv accounts, people have
risen to "fame" through being featured on teamliquid. Also Justin.tv is a big
part of the Starcraft 2 streaming scene so that's why it's relevant to TL.

I assume that now it's offline and being patched it's ok to link to a "how-to"
that people were using:
[http://forums.d2jsp.org/topic.php?t=55667625&f=214](http://forums.d2jsp.org/topic.php?t=55667625&f=214)

------
packetlss
It seems to be back up again. Nasty bug they had though.

edit: Down again.

